# Coolant Leaking From Where?



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Truck is a 1995 Pickup XE King cab, 3.0L Air, Auto and 2WD.

I notice some coolant leaking from the transmission... As you can see in the below picture, there is a small puddle from 2 days of sitting in my driveway. Any ideas where it would be leaking from? Expensive fix?
Thanks
Rice


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Only place I can think of is the back side the cylinder head, near the firewall.


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

Most likely a freeze plug (or expansion plug, whatever name you're adapted to).


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Yontrop said:


> Most likely a freeze plug (or expansion plug, whatever name you're adapted to).


Is this expensive to fix?

Thanks
Rice


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would check the bypass hose's


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It's not leaking FROM the transmission, there should be no coolant in there. It's simply leaking and running down the trans. Check the backside of the engine, get in there with a flashlight.


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

I think that there is a coolant line running to the idle air control valve, which on the V6 is above the area where your leak is happening. Check that out too.

Fred


----------



## mossman (Jul 10, 2005)

could be a leaky freeze plug rusted through slightly.

your gonna need rubber arms for this one


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

mossman said:


> could be a leaky freeze plug rusted through slightly.
> 
> your gonna need rubber arms for this one


Hey guys, thanks for telling me where to look! Yes it appears to be leaking from a freeze plug, the block heater! Every car bought in Alberta has one. Maybe the gasket is no good. My hands don't really fit in there so I tried tightening it with a flat head screwdriver by banging away at it. Hopefully that tighten it a bit because I don't think I can convince my wife to crawl underneth the truck.

I could see 3 other freeze plugs and they appear to be fine.

If it still leakes I might get a new block heater... are they hard to install?

Thanks
Rice


----------



## mossman (Jul 10, 2005)

Nice job there rice.


----------

